# Electrical problems...



## Icec0o1 (Aug 7, 2005)

I recently installed a new head unit/amp/speakers in my Nissan Altima '95. After the installation, if I didn't drive the car for about 5 days, my battery would die. I thought the battery was bad so I bought a brand new one. It kept on dying so I bought a multimeter to check up on things.

When the car's off, my head unit uses up 2.8-3.0 milliamps of power, my amp uses 0, I couldn't check my alarm, and I don't know what else would take up power while the car's off. 

I went to check the battery and it was jumping from .048 amps to .150 amps. That's a lot I suppose, I mean my head unit only drains .003 amps. The thing is that it's not constant, it jumps around...

I measured my dad's Nissan at it gave a constant drain on the battery of .012 amps or 11.95 milliamps. So I guess the drain on my battery is 10-15x more.


Anyways, my dad said maybe I cut a wire by mistake and it's close, but not touching the metal frame so it's transferring electrons by induction. Can that be it? Can my alarm or any other system have failed w/out warning?

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

yes thats a possibilty. Check for drain at each fuse. It will let you know what circuit has the problem..


----------



## Icec0o1 (Aug 7, 2005)

Great idea, thank you!


----------



## Icec0o1 (Aug 7, 2005)

There's a bunch of fuses and I narrowed it down to one that says "Electrical Systems" It drained energy even if the fuse for my radio was out. 

So, any ideas? Alarm system, and I don't know what else is on that fuse. My alarm works fine though...guess I'm gonna have to call the nissan dealership tomorrow.


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

somebody with an FSM should be able to tell you what circuit that fuse is on. My haynes manual shows the fuse block and has schematics but the schematics number the fuses and the fuse block shows names... there is no cross reference that I can find. give it a day or 2 and someone will let you know.


----------

